# Dog behaviour



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

A serious question for one of you more experienced dog owners 
Our dog chester (18 month old) Labradoodle,constantly sits just in front of you when your standing & raises either front paw as though to shake hands.
Now I've said to the wife what's that all about :lol: 
Is it a Attention thing ? or being friendly ? or a submissive posture?
If anyone has a clue I'd like to know !

And no he does not have a thorn in his paw :lol:


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

It's called role reversal.... Chester's put you on his training programme :lol:

Either ignore him or offer a distraction but don't reward his behaviour in any way ... unless you're happy for him to continue with _your_ training :wink:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I agree with the above. I would see it as attention seeking, take me out for a walk, play with me, can I have a treat etc. If you do not speak to him and just walk round him and go and do what you were going to do he will probably stop doing it. If he is more persistent you may have to tell him to go and lie down, tell him firmly but do not raise your voice, make him lie down if you have to. If you do have to do that tell him he is a good dog when he does it but do not go over to him and fuss as you will be rewarding his behaviour.

I would emphasise that you will need to be consistent in what you decide to do, he will only learn by constant repetition.

That approach has worked for me, Alan.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

He has found that it gets attention that's all. Even telling him off is attention :roll: 

You have to "actively" ignore. This means when he does it - look away, turn away and walk away.

You will know if this is working because the behaviour always gets worse before it gets better 8O This means he is trying harder to get what he used to get i.e. attention. 
This is when most people give up. They are told to "ignore" it and when they do the behaviour gets worse! This is just a sign that you are on the right track and that the behaviour is an attention seeking one.

Do not think that you cannot give him lots of attention at other times though. Just pick the right behaviour. This would be one that you want to encourage. The one I usually suggest is when they are lying quietly somewhere. 

What do we usually do when the dog lies down quietly? We ignore them! That is the way to end a behaviour not encourage it. 

Every time he lies somewhere quietly look at him, smile at him, and tell him how much you love him :lol: 

Of course he will immediately get up and come over to you but just actively ignore him until you see him lying quietly again!

It is best if everyone joins in with "actively ignoring" otherwise the dog can become confused. If you intermittently reward a behaviour it fixes it even more firmly so once you decide to do it you must keep it up until you have cracked it. Might help if you put a memo up somewhere obvious to remind everyone  

Of course if you don't mind the behaviour then carry on as you are :lol:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

patp said:


> He has found that it gets attention that's all. Even telling him off is attention :roll:
> The one I usually suggest is when they are lying quietly somewhere.
> 
> What do we usually do when the dog lies down quietly? We ignore them! That is the way to end a behaviour not encourage it.
> ...


Pat and I agree in the main . I am not sure about doing something which makes him come to you and then ignoring him. I think that would be confusing. I would let sleeping dogs lie, but if you do disturb him then make a fuss of him. Sorry to disagree slightly, Alan.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks pat,I don't mind him doing it its quite endearing I usually shake it & say "How do you do" :lol: 
I just wanted a better understanding of why he was doing it.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"Of course if you don't mind the behaviour then carry on as you are "

And that is the point. Decide what behaviour you want, and don't want, and act accordingly. 

Some reaction to stimuli is generic - any living thing pet or human would react that way. However a common fault is to treat dogs as human, and that's where it often goes wrong. The trick is to know when to treat a dog as a dog and when to treat it as you would like to be treated.

Dave


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Spot on IMHO Dave, consistency is every thing. Also check the net and be able to recognise the signs so that you can be sure you people are the pack leaders and not him. Food, beds etc., Alan.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

My dog does exactly that but he uses it as 'shorthand' for a full sit up and beg.

Usually it means that he has sussed out that we got something tasty on our plates!  , but also he wants to go out, wants a biscuit, drying off. In fact anything he thinks we can do for him which he can't do for himself.


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

moblee - some good advice above - the one thing that I expect you have subconsciously (Sp?) realised is that *dogs are incredibly 'social' creatures*, they love nothing more than to have some other creature interact with them by playing, chasing, play fighting, etc.

I find it one of the most enduring characteristics of dogs, together with their *incredible loyalty and devotion*.

Also as mentioned by people above they are smart, if they get a reward for a behaviour they will do it again, I think it's nice what he does and something we can easily live with


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Losos said:


> ...I think it's nice what he does and something we can easily live with


Yep, I'd agree there Harvey but then the time will come when one's holding a hot cup of coffee chatting away to someone when the dog decides it wants your attention.....

My lab *had* a habit of putting her nose under my hand/wrist regardless of what I might have been holding ... we've both been retrained :lol:


----------

